# File System Development (HELP!)



## sc362 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi gurus,

I am researching for a project for university as I wish to develop my own kernel driver for NTFS. I am struggling with some of the specifics though.

I know how NTFS works extensively and I am aware of the structure within freeBSD for the system interaction with VNODE (i think).

What im not sure how to model/program is the interaction between the filesystem and the system calls. Im not sure where it fits in in the grand jigsaw puzzle of it all. I have read the design and implementation of FreeBSD a couple of times now and it along with the rest of the web, are holding their cards close to their chest when it comes to file system kernel driver development.

I dont need a solution, just a pointer to the information that will enable me to build my own solution (books, webpages e.t.c.).

Many Thanks,

Steve


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

sc362 said:
			
		

> I have read the design and implementation of FreeBSD a couple of times now and it along with the rest of the web, are holding their cards close to their chest when it comes to file system kernel driver development.


The biggest problem is that NTFS is a closed source system. The NTFS filesystem specification is a trade secret. Hence you will have difficulty finding information about it.

You can also take a look at the sysutils/fusefs-ntfs solution.


----------



## sc362 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am happy with the constructs of NTFS. I have looked at alot of the available documentation around it.

What I am still confused about is the structuring of the drivers for all of freeBSD's filing systems, not just NTFS. I have looked at the drivers for some of the other filing systems and its hard to determine whats going on. 

Some of them have a different number of files and some of them outline different functions, others are the same. Are there specific named functions relating to similar system calls?


----------

